

Drawing Lines - hhm
http://blog.plover.com/2008/03/13/

======
bootload
Hey hhm thanks for posting this code. It's just the inspiration I've been
looking for.. in Perl as well.

~~~
hhm
You're welcome!

------
Samantha
Why not use html tables and 1 pixel images of various heights/widths?

------
edw519
Pretty slick, but I wonder if there's a way to do it without jpegs. I would
think that using fonts, vector markup, or css would be lighter and quicker.
Any thoughts?

~~~
adduc
It's true that you could do it without jpegs, but using jpegs produce the most
compatibility, as it'll work within the older IE and Netscape Browsers. Using
fonts is an iffy affair, as across systems/browsers there'll be differences in
formatting and available fonts to choose.

------
kingkongrevenge
This sort of knack for "clever, yet simple" pervades his code.

<http://search.cpan.org/~mjd/>

~~~
apathy
Indeed -- if I hadn't seen 'plover.com' in the URL I would not have bothered
to read it. But MJD is one of those people who is pretty much always worth
reading.

